# How much to feed 7 month old puppy?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

At this point, I would switch to adult food. They do gradually start to eat less as they get older. When Tucker was around 6 or 7 months, we switched to adult food and started feeding 1 cup 2 times a day. He was getting 3 cups a day before that. When you put the food down, give him about 20 minutes or so to eat and if he doesn't eat, pick the food up and then give it to him maybe an hour or so later. If he still doesn't eat, do the same thing. I don't really see any reason to add wet food.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with Jo and Tucker. They slow down eating around that age and that is when I switch to twice a day. Also switch to the adult food.


----------

